# Refinished BAR



## patriot15joe (Jul 16, 2016)

We picked up my dad's BAR from the shooters den in watkinsville this week. I wish I had taken some before pictures. Growing up I never saw it without the wood being bleached out and the poly all wore off. It was a hunting gun for 30 years and it showed it. They did an excellent job. It looks nearly brand new.


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 16, 2016)

Nice look on a classic Hunter! See about putting down a few this coming season.


----------



## FlipKing (Jul 16, 2016)

Looks great! I don't own one, but I do have a weakness for a BAR.


----------



## model88_308 (Jul 17, 2016)

Looks Great! I've owned several BARs over the years and only one remains, a 1968 GRII in '06. Something about hunting with a fine old rifle. Enjoy!!


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jul 17, 2016)

It looks like it came out great !  I have over 30 years of hunting with a Browning Bar, as my main rifle. IMO it's one of the most versatile choices going.


----------

